# what boots to get?



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Well this is my 3 rd year snowboarding and i need some new boots.
i currently have some Airwalks 

i was wondering what kind of boots to get 

i usually only do rails or ride around

my setup
Rome Artifact
B-line bindings

also first post =]


----------



## killacam25 (Jul 13, 2009)

I just got a pair of Vans Hi-Standards and love them. They are flexy with just enough support. I spend most of my time in the park. These are by far the most comfortable boots I have owned and are the cheapest boots I ever bought. They are also surprisingly light next to my old 32 Timbas. I would recommend them to anyone looking for a good park boot that can do it all at a reasonable price.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

seems pretty cool cause im in need of some better boots


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> Well this is my 3 rd year snowboarding and i need some new boots.
> i currently have some Airwalks
> 
> i was wondering what kind of boots to get
> ...


Whatever your foot falls in love with. No one can really "tell" you what to buy. I recommend going to a shop that has a large boot selection and try every single one on that they have in your size. Do not let price or brand influence you too much either. Yes there is cheap crap and way over priced crap, but really focus on the fit and feel rather than the physical appeal of the boot.

SnoRidr


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

well if i was going for looks i must have bad taste cause my airwalks are ugly :laugh:

im kinda debating looking into those quick lace boots.
i just really wanna know is their anyboots that i should stay away from or quick lace boots to stay away from


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

vans encore are pretty good w/ boa system


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Try on as many as you can and see which one is the most comfortable and fits the best.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

iKimshi said:


> Try on as many as you can and see which one is the most comfortable and fits the best.


i did that i tried on some Forum, DC's and Vans

i decided to go with the Vans Encore '09
i got them for 135 :cheeky4:


----------



## Actionsportsnow (Jan 30, 2009)

Like some previous posts, you have to try the boots. I wanted to buy a 32 or DC but they didn't fit at all. the last brand I tried was Salomon and it was perfect for me. Different strokes for different folks.


----------

